

Rackspace Cloud Servers for Windows Beta coming in Early 2010 - nicklongo
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2009/11/11/cloud-servers-for-windows-beta-coming-in-early-2010/

======
Eugene3v
This is awesome news, I was asking them about it for some time now.

------
spicyj
I wonder why they don't offer 256MB instances.

~~~
smhinsey
I have a hard time imagining how a Server 2k3 or 2k8 instance would be useful
with only 256MB of RAM.

~~~
marcocampos
Sarcasm...

